# Soft plastics



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I live and fish in south Australia and over the last few years I've gotten into soft Plastics since then I've managed to catch 15 species and squid on them just wondering what other species will eat a SP what have you caught on a SP that you wouldnt expect? My two would be red mullet and king George whiting


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't think there's a fish species that can't be caught on them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

................


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive caught most species on SP, but I still have more confidence in using fresh bait if I can get it.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Caught quite a few Red Mullet on SPs - they are pretty agressive








- but yellow eye mullet ?








A few KG Whiting - but on a 4" Gulp on a 5/0 hook?







But I reckon my most surprising was getting a Gar - sorry no pic.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok I haven't got a mullet on a sp but I got one on a hard body lure
I've caught trumpeters and leather jackets also on sps
Gar is a good one what did that take?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I caught a mud crab once while targetting flathead. I was stopping the retrieve completely and letting the lure sit for quite a while before winding it in a bit more. Not sure if it deliberately went for the plastic or whether it was just wrong place wrong time....probably the latter. Crab pots are a much more common catch. :lol:


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Freshwater turtle, twice.....


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> I've caught trumpeters also on sps













Ubolt said:


> Gar is a good one what did that take?


It was a Gulp 2" minnow grub in pumpkin seed.


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Red mullet? Thats a black spot goatfish?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mudcrab

Dog, without even attaching line to the lure!


----------

